
Twitter tells Clearview AI to stop using site's photos - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/22/technology/clearview-ai-twitter-letter.html
======
_salmon
There, that should stop them.

~~~
cartercole
i was gonna say gee i always follow a sites TOS

